# Kitchen worktops/making electric hobs cat safe



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi,

Ok so I have read other threads with ideas/thoughts on cats and kitchen workstops. Personally I'm not a huge fan of the idea but can also see that it is normal cat behaviour to a point and I probably won't be able to eliminate it entirely so should accept I need to clean before food preparation etc etc. However, my one very real concern is that our cooker hob is electric and therefore stays hot for a while after use. I plan to a) reinforce/encourage that the cat shouldn't go on the worktop to prevent any accidents b) keep the door shut when it is hot but as with children there is always a risk of the cat getting in/human error. So I wondered if any of you knew of any 'lids' or 'covers' that I could get to put ontop of the hob when it isn't in use?

Thanks, Amy


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I'm sure Argos do hob covers*


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

My macy ran across the cooker when it was still hot
and then she ran back again stupid cat, you would think she wiulda realised the 1st time!


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

I shall have a look on Argos then - thank you. Just want to avoid any accidents if possible.

x


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

Yes Argos do sell hob covers, ebay does also. But I don't know if they are heat resistant or if they are just to protect your oven. No point buying some and putting them on hot hobs then they heat up too 

Bailey is too big to jump up on kitchen units, tried once and failed... doesn't even bother anymore. Cleo can, but we used a firm "NO" a few times and doesn't do it anymore.


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

I found these which are heat resistant up to 200 degrees C and I think are quite attractive...


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

I find if you let them stand on it once they don't do it again, problem solved!


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

twinkles said:


> I found these which are heat resistant up to 200 degrees C and I think are quite attractive...


Oh nice one! They do look good too compared to the other hob covers I have seen! 



ajshep1984 said:


> I find if you let them stand on it once they don't do it again, problem solved!


Lol! Alan 

But yeah, sometimes that can work


----------

